# CLEANING MM



## kooster (Oct 22, 2012)

I used a simple method to clean my MM pads. I completed a mini Credit Card pen and cut down my MM pads to accommodate the smaller barrels.
Typically, I scrub the regular size pads with a small brush and let them air dry. However, with these smaller pads I simply put a few into a Ziplock 32 oz. plastic container with a lid and add some warm water (about half the container). Shake the container vigorously for about 45 secs. or more, empty the soiled water and replace with clean water. Repeat the procedure approx. 4-5 times or until the water starts to turn clean and voila . . . clean MM pads. As an added feature, you'll exercise and develop your forearms and grip and not have to go to war about using the diswasher.


----------



## triw51 (Oct 22, 2012)

I use a mesh bag and throw them in the washer.


----------



## jcm71 (Oct 22, 2012)

I put mine in a mesh bag that my wife uses to wash her bras.  She hasn't caught me yet.  Also works good for Abranet pads.


----------



## alamocdc (Oct 22, 2012)

Yep, I use the same mesh bag LOML uses for her stockings.


I just make sure she isn't home when I do it!


----------



## Mike@CSUSA (Oct 22, 2012)

I like to throw mine in a ultrasonic cleaner.


----------



## kooster (Dec 7, 2012)

Hmmm . . . may have to give that mesh bag thing a try with the same precautions listed above.


----------



## CharlesJohnson (Dec 7, 2012)

I didn't like how they clogged up on wood.So I only use them on CA finesh.Always with water.Never very dirty if at all.


----------



## moke (Dec 8, 2012)

My wife never goes through any pockets, so I just leave 1 in every pocket of my jeans.....it works good.  I have also put them in a mesh bag and throw it in the dishwasher....it works equally as well.


----------



## sweston (Jan 7, 2013)

I was thinking putting them in the dishwasher in a baby bottle basket would work great.


----------



## lorbay (Jan 7, 2013)

kooster said:


> I used a simple method to clean my MM pads. I completed a mini Credit Card pen and cut down my MM pads to accommodate the smaller barrels.
> Typically, I scrub the regular size pads with a small brush and let them air dry. However, with these smaller pads I simply put a few into a Ziplock 32 oz. plastic container with a lid and add some warm water (about half the container). Shake the container vigorously for about 45 secs. or more, empty the soiled water and replace with clean water. Repeat the procedure approx. 4-5 times or until the water starts to turn clean and voila . . . clean MM pads. As an added feature, you'll exercise and develop your forearms and grip and not have to go to war about using the diswasher.


 
I can't be bothered. So when dirty I throw them out and grab a new set off the shelf. I think I only have 20 sets left so I better get more.LOL
People it is sand paper they ware out, just like sand paper. Do you wash it.???

Lin.


----------



## Robertsmeets (Jan 7, 2013)

In addition to Lorbay's comment I have to question how often you can do this.......somewhere along the line the abrasive degrades and looses effectiveness.....


----------

